# Can i use 2 carbon on my 2 stage instead of 1 sediment and 1 carbon?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So my local city water uses chlorine, uv,carbon,and lava rock so the TDS is around 12. So my question is can i just use 2 carbon filters because im always worried about chlorine getting into my aquarium. I should tell you i have a constant drip into my system as well. does the sediment filter jsut get rid of sediment or does it also get rid of heavy metals? or does the carbon do all that?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

You have posted in the wrong section. This is the classified section.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Problem with one prefilter before carbon is that it plug up the filters quick.
I have use coarse to fine prefilter to 1 carbon for years with no issue. For SW, I run DI after the carbon though.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

The prefilter is mainly a particle filter. It is also the cheapest to buy. If you get rid of it, the carbon filters will clog before their time and cost you more money to replace. If you are worried about it buy another filter unit with carbon and plumb it into the filter system that you presently have.


----------

